# S7Starter - Tool zum schnellen Finden und Öffnen von Siemens SPS-Projekten



## funkey (16 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch heute mein neues Tool namens S7Starter vorstellen.
Man legt die Standalone-Datei in den Ordner in dem die ganzen S7-Projekte drinnen sind und startet die Anwendung. Beim Starten werden alle untergeordneten Ordner nach S7-Projekten durchsucht, egal ob TIA, Klassik oder Bibliothek. Die gefundenen Projekte werden dann in einem Fenster angezeigt und können von dort aus gefiltert und geöffnet (Links-Doppelklick oder Enter-Taste) werden.
Rechts-Doppelklick öffnet denn Projekt-Ordner im Explorer.
Das wars im großen und ganzen.

Ich verwende das Tool bei mir jetzt schon ca. einen Monat und wollte es nun mit euch teilen.

Viel Spaß bei der Arbeit,
bei Fragen oder Änderungswünschen lasse ich gerne mit mir reden ;-)


Anhang anzeigen S7Starter.zip
​


----------



## funkey (6 März 2021)

Hallo,
einige haben sich das Tool bereits heruntergeladen. Ich möchte nun gerne wissen, ob es für euch nützlich ist.
In unserer Firma besitzen wir nur an unserem Hauptstandort weit über 100 SPSen. Und dort wird laufend optimiert und die Instandhaltung hat auch viel zu tun. Durch dieses Tool kann schneller und einfacher ein Projekt gestartet bzw. gewechselt werden. Vor allem für den Simatic-Manager der Classic-Welt ist das direkte Starten der Projekte sehr vorteilhaft.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 März 2021)

Hallo

ich Wünsche mir etwas zur Verwaltung der Projekte.

Bei mir werden alle Beispiele zB gelistet. Das stört schon.

Oder habe ich was übersehen ?


----------



## funkey (13 März 2021)

Hallo, danke für dein Feedback. Ich wollte das Programm so einfach wie möglich gestalten ohne irgendwelche Konfigurationsdateien oder so.

Das Programm liest alle Projekte von dem Ordner ein in dem es liegt. Bei mir ist das ein Netzwerkordner. Beispiele oder so werden bei mir von der Ordnerstruktur her nicht gelistet.

Wenn du mir genauer sagst wie das Programm für dich nützlich ist, dann werde ich es gerne bei Gelegenheit dahingehend anpassen.
Ich habe auch eine Variante mit 2 Projektlisten nebeneinander, einmal für Tia und einmal für Klassik-Projekte.


Mfg
funkey


----------



## rlw (14 März 2021)

Hallo,

dein S7Starter hat mir gut weiter geholfen.

Mein Step7 Explorer findet die Projekte auf einem NAS oder Server, beim Versuch dieses zu öffnen verschwindet das Projekt aber 
aus dem Projektbaum.


Bei lokalen Projekten gibt's keine Probleme.
Mit deinem Tool werden jetzt alle Projekte des NAS/Server aufgelistet und ich kann, durch anklicken des Projekts in der Tabelle,
den S7 Manager starten.
Ist das Projekt einmal gestartet und im S7 Fenster sichtbar, kann ich es auch von dort  aus starten.

gruß rlw


----------



## funkey (16 März 2021)

Hallo rlw,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Freut mich dass dir mein Tool weitergeholfen hat.
Mich würde dein Step7 Explorer interessieren. Selbst programmiert? Da wäre auch sicherlich nur eine Kleinigkeit zu ändern, um Projekte vom Netzwerk zu starten. Wie sieht dein Tool aus? Was kann es sonst noch?
Vorschläge für mein Tool?

Gruß funkey


----------



## rlw (16 März 2021)

Hallo funkey,

das ist ein Missverständnis. 

Ich meine den Step7 Manager, der bei mir nach einem Update auf Step7 V5.6 SP2, zwar die Projekte auf einem NAS oder Server findet aber nicht mehr öffnen kann. 

Also Simatic Manager--> Datei öffnen-->durchsuchen-->Netzlaufwerk auswählen-->Projekt auswählen( anklicken) ENDE.

Das ist schon  bei  einigen Rechnern ( immer mit Win7prof) so gewesen. Wir haben dann den Rechner immer komplett neu aufgesetzt.

Deinstallieren und neu installieren von Step 7 hat nichts gebracht.

Siemens ist ja nicht in der Lage eine vernüftige Deinstallation hinzubekommen.

gruß rlw


----------



## funkey (23 März 2021)

Hallo,
diesen Fehler im S7Manager hatte ich zwar noch nie, aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass man sich dann mit meinem S7Starter helfen kann.


----------

